# 300 Win Mag ammo and brass. Federal power shock.



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

My gun didn't like these so gonna pass them along. 54 shells total, asking $60 obo. Willing to trade for other 300wm ammo or 12 ga game loads (2 3/4 or 3"). Also have about 80 1x fired brass (half federal, half remington) for sale. Not sure of value on brass so make offer.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Ammo:








Brass:


----------

